# Daily Ending in a 7 Bubble Check! Part 2



## Martha Moo

New home ladies........


Tracy

U were on an  8!!!!

*gasp*

I have bumped u up to 77

well i have everyone on last 2 pages on 77 for some extra    and 

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Me first


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Tell me girls what i have to do to get my bubbles ending in [fly]*7 * [/fly] 

Martine xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Martine

my sweet 

Just ask darlin

i have put u on a double 7

Love Emxx


----------



## fudgeyfu

hi girls me again  

well my final scan went well but they are thawing my embies tomorrow are we are hoping to take them to blast 

so i really need some special bubbles     thanks girls


----------



## aweeze

Girl - you are really working this bubble thread 

Well done for the scan and these are special embie dividing bubbles coming your way now!   

Fingers crossed....

Lou
X

By the way, did anyone notice how cute I used to be? <hint hint>


----------



## fudgeyfu

ahhh aweeze thanks bubbles coming your way     

yeah your really really really cute


----------



## Martha Moo

lol

Aweeze i was blowing u bubbles but think someone was helping

I blew them for ur cuteness and the fact u were on a 6!!

I am trying lol i left u on a 77

Emxx


----------



## fudgeyfu

em it was me i thought they were going up quick 

special    for you too


----------



## LisaBerts

Hello Ladies - just found out about our new thread  - will come on again later and do my lucky bubble blowing!!

Hope everyones good today!!

Love

Lisa


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Martine Hunny, I have just blown you all the way up to 7777  

Aweeze ~ You were on a 0 so have bumped you up to a 7 again too 

I'm thinking if it's gonna get me extra bubbles then I may need to dig out an old photo of me and post it to see if I was cute enough for extra bubbles 

x x x


----------



## aweeze

Nicky - not a bad plan of mine huh? 

Thank you all for my special cuteness bubbles


----------



## Guest

i aint got no baby pics of me   
but how about some bubbles for how cute i am now with my new BROWN hair  

(worth a try  )


----------



## *looby*

Aweeze 

sent you a few more for those pink stars you have there honey   

xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Its worth a try, please can I have some luck bubbles for tomorrow.
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Kateag


      

Here are some  bubbles for tomorrow

have put u on 2277!!

Love Emxx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Awww Thanks Emily & Nicky for blowing my bubbles i have 7777 now yeeeeeee haaaaaaaaa lol

Martine xxxx

More coming your way now xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Wow I'm glad I started this thread...loads of Bubble 7 girls now  

Hope they bring you lots of luck


----------



## Niki W

Lou just bumped u up 2 a 777 coz ur soooooooo damn cute  
OMG....when did u become a mod?
Congrats chick.xx


----------



## aweeze

Thanks Niki !- Oh! was that another unsubtle hint that you want some more yerself 

Me? A mod? <looks LH side and sees pink stars> OMG you're right - wonder when that happened then


----------



## MissTC

Can someone help me out please?


----------



## *looby*

All done  

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Kate i have blown u some bubbles just now as think ur scan was 9am so ur bubbles are in the lucky 77 at same time as ur scan is taking place

Everyone (except moi) is now on a 77!!

Love to all

EMxx


----------



## Niki W

Em just bumped u up my darlin   u a 777 now  
Lou.......u mean u didn't know??


----------



## fudgeyfu

hi girls    

i know what your thinking ( oh no not her again )

well its good news the   are working they thawed 5 of my embies this morning and 

all survived yipeeeeeee we are taking them to blast so transfer will be friday 

thanks for my special


----------



## Guest

thats great news fudgeyfu ive bumped you up to end in 777.

hey girls have you noticed my new pic? cute hey?

< pushes lou off the admiration stool and pinches her seat >


----------



## fudgeyfu

thanks maz  

ive bumped you up too  

how cute are you love the bunches


----------



## MrsRedcap

Never under estimate the power of the mighty number 7


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya vicki

Just spotted u were on a one so started blowing but i think someone else was at the same time lol

EMxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Cheers hunny...and to whoever else was blowing


----------



## LisaBerts

it was me - sorry girls!!

Also give Looby Lou a boost - wanted to stop at 777 but it went to 778 so had to keep blowing  

Maz - give you a boost too - love the ponytails!!

Love

Lisa


----------



## *kateag*

Thank you for my bubbles Em. x


----------



## Guest

thankyou lisa


----------



## Niki W

Maz- awwwwwwwwwwww u so cute! or was


----------



## Guest




----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Ohh Maz that's fighting talk *gets wooden spoon and stirs things a bit*  

I have asked my mum to sort out some pics of me, So will hopefully get them tomorrow and pop them on here 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Niki W

Oh Maz chicken    i was only jokin  
Pwomise   blown u some bubbles 2 make up  
Nicky, can't wait 2 c ur pic, i told lou she ad started summit


----------



## aweeze

Oooooh  - what have I started with this cutie pic thing! <pulls up spare admiration stool and positions it just in front of Maz's - Ha!>

You wait - it'll be the next photo comp on here and none of us'll be able to enter coz the rules say ya can't enter a pic that's already been on the site <run's off to find more cute baby pic's - let's face it shouldn't be hard  >

Will blow bubbles for cuteness, scans, kindness, support, pot stirrers, oh yeh and Maz's then and now pic (love the bunches  ) on my way out!


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Oh i must look for my baby pics too lol

Nicky i have just bumped your 7's up hunny i tried to do it last night but my pc froze and i ended up switching it off lol


Martine xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Thanks Chick 
Yeah go on dig your pics out too 

Wonder if Courtney looks anything like you did?  

x x x


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

My Mum says she is like me but then when i look at dh's baby pics i can see her in him too lol Bless the poor child


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Managed to get one but i can hardly see it


----------



## Guest

> <pulls up spare admiration stool and positions it just in front of Maz's - Ha!>


<calmly lifts up leg and pushes lou off stool, then uses it as a foot rest>


----------



## Mrs_H

What are you all like it's so funny reading your messages    I'm on the beg can't i have the lucky number 7 on my bubbles i'm hoping it will help bring AF on for me i'm cycle day 38 now,   

Thanks girls 

Ps: love the baby pic's your were all so adorable what happened !!   just joking xxx


----------



## aweeze

maz1980 said:


> <pulls up spare admiration stool and positions it just in front of Maz's - Ha!>
> 
> 
> 
> <calmly lifts up leg and pushes lou off stool, then uses it as a foot rest>
Click to expand...

<pah! skulks off to think up new plan - hoping that in the mean time Maz'll develop piles from sitting on the admiration stool>

Watch it Sara  - second thoughts, I agree! What did happen!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

lou    

<pulls up stool next to mine> c'mon lou we can sit to gether n share all the admiration


----------



## Niki W

Maz & Lou- Ur crazy birdies!!    
But what did happen 2 u both??


----------



## Guest

niki your pushing your luck    



now if you be nice i will find you a stool to sit besides me n lou


----------



## Niki W

Oh Maz....u so beautiful  
<pukes up on floor next 2 computer> 
Can i have my stool now??  need 2 sit my big **** down....my feet r gettin sore standin infront of u an Lou


----------



## Guest

ok take a seat


----------



## Niki W

Awwww thanx Maz 
<sits down on stool nearly shovin maz n lou off theirs with fat ****>


----------



## Martha Moo

Aweeze

Blown u some bubbles u were on a 26!! 
OMG a 6!!
put u back onto 77

Love Emxx


----------



## aweeze

Thanks Em - so that's what went wrong with my day then - I was on a 6!!!!!!

Maz <you are very benevolent hun - sits up onto stool next door to Maz - the one without Niki W's fat bottie on it  >


----------



## *looby*

Just for you lou 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72760.msg980782;topicseen#msg980782

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F11%255F6%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Looby Lou 

You were on an 8 bumped u back to a 7!!

Off to work now

  

Emxx


----------



## aweeze

Looby lou said:


> Just for you lou
> 
> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72760.msg980782;topicseen#msg980782
> 
> <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F11%255F6%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxxx


PAH! I knew it! <runs off to fnd one that hasn't already been posted!>


----------



## Debs

Bumped a few of you up - tends to happen after the Tuesday quiz    Got so side tracked reading all the posts and laughing though that I forgot to check properly so had to go all the way back   

Im in need of a 7 if anyone has any puff left in em  

Thanks

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Put u on 7 debs


----------



## fudgeyfu

hi girls 

just to let you know the bubbles are working my embies are day 3 now so ive 

only got to make it to friday for blast wish me luck (hint hint )


----------



## endometriosislass

Fudgeyfu

Fab news hun i have blown u few bubbles to keep on top of the luck for u


----------



## Martha Moo

Niki

Just bumped u up (u were on an 8!!!)

Love Emxx


----------



## Kamac80

I have made sure u are all ending on a 7! Can someone bump me up please?!!

Kate xx


----------



## Widgey

Hiya 

Natural FET gatecrasher here in desperate need of some more magic 7's please.

I'm on day 8 of my 2ww and had a show last night  so hoping & praying its not the dreaded witch 

My test date is Tuesday "*7*th" November. So keeping my fingers crossed it's a lucky 7.

Love
Widgey
xxxxxx

 to you all xxx


----------



## Widgey

There you go Kate, hows that. phew....
xxx


----------



## aweeze

There ya go widgey! double 7's for ya  - good luck for testing hunny!

Ere Maz! d'ya think we could swap these admiration stools for admiration armchairs - me bum's going numb!


----------



## LisaBerts

Gave everyone as many 7's as my little fingers would allow!!

aweeze, Kate - (& most ladies on last couple of pages) - gave you all a top up!

Widgey - Good luck hun I'll keep working on your LUCKY 7's


Love

Lisa


----------



## Kamac80

thanks ladies xxxx


----------



## Niki W

Widgy- Want 2 blow u some more bubbles hun....but don't want 2 ruin ur lucky 777 ......dunno what 2 do 4 the best  
Lou- ur bums prob goin numb due 2 sittin on only half a stool for 2 days due 2 my big ass!  
Maz- Get the comfy chairs out! 
Em- fanx chick!  
Lou- made u a 77 for sharin ur stool wi me


----------



## Guest

ive got us some new chairs girls, they are the same as the ones that joey has in friends   hope you find em comfy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Debs

We will be having races now as to who can recline the quickest or whateer it was they used to do in them


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

woooooooohoooooooooo "lazy boy" chairs! lets race!!!!  

x


----------



## Martha Moo

MJ 

Just bumped u up to the lucky 77

Emxx


----------



## Guest

well these lazy boy chairs have a mini fridge in them, but instead of beer i thought be could keep are injection stuff in them so we dont have to get up, also theres room in the mini fridge for a few cream cakes.
dairy slice anyone?


----------



## *kateag*

forget the bubbles ill have a cake!!!!

No, not forget the bubbles really, was just playing


----------



## Widgey

Wow, just wanted to say thank you all  for my lovely bubbles.

Spotting (now brown) is still there though, I'm gonna keep clinging pn to that little bit of hope.

Keep your fingers crossed for me girls.     

Love
Widgey
xxxx


----------



## Niki W

Widgey- MY special liverpool pal  
i've got everything possible crossed 4 u, sendin loads of           an


----------



## fudgeyfu

em and aweeze just bumped you back up 

well guess what girls i have 2 little blasts on board woopeeeeeeeeee

thank you all for my special bubbles


----------



## LisaBerts

Hello Ladies

[fly]PLEASE HELP[/fly]

 I have got my initial consultation on Tuesday I need some good luck bubbles!!

Anyone know what to expect? (to they do tests there and then, do they scan, what will the want to know etc...) - sorry for so many questions!

Do I need to take anything with me?

Good luck fudgeyfu - so happy for you.

Thanks

Lisa


----------



## radnorgirl

Oh no  -my 7 has gone. Can someone put it back please

Thank you

Helen
xxx


----------



## Ceri.

al sorted radnor!


----------



## radnorgirl

Thanks ceri
xx


----------



## *looby*

Yippee - we're all on 7's 

xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Looby...I put you back on a 7...you were on an 8

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass

Hmmmmm every single one of u were on 8`s think sumone messing around.as i was putting u all on 7`s they were going back on 8`s


----------



## Widgey

Yeah your right.  Someones not playing fair at all............HELP.

How could someone ruin my lucky 777.

Widgey
xxxx

p.s. Do you think Tony could help


----------



## endometriosislass

Widgey sorted urs hun


----------



## Widgey

Thanks Kelly  

I've done some blowin myself to get us all back on a 7.

xxxx


----------



## *looby*

i left everyone on a 7  
and purposely didn't touch yours widgey  

xx


----------



## endometriosislass

Think someone just messing around but hey us "BLOWING QUEENS" got more experience in the "BLOWING DEPARTMENT"


----------



## Guest

damn right we have kel, well to whoever keeps doin it 'dont make me get outta my new chair!!! '

btw hows your chairs girls? comfy enough? do you want one kel?


----------



## *kateag*

Can I have one? My feet are killing me!!!

Who is messing up the bubbles


----------



## aweeze

Chairs are lovely and comfy thanks Maz - as I don't have any drugs for my fridge, I've stocked myself up entirely on cream cakes  Even has a lovely pocket on the arm for the remote   

Yep! someone dofe has a bit of a fetish for the number eight - they were all over the place when I just came in to check on you all - so I've put them all back on 7's 

It's quite useful actually that someone's messing with them coz it gives us no excuse not to blow bubbles to everyone on the thread - oooooh our bubble count is going to shoot up! 

Can someone blow me up please   

Lou
X


----------



## MrsRedcap

Aweeze...just bumped you back up to a 7 hunny you were on a 0

Vicki x


----------



## LisaBerts

Made sure the bubble sabotage failed - bumped everyone to end in 77 to restore our luck!!

I'm suffering RSI now but your all worth it -  

Love

Lisa


----------



## *kateag*

Thanks Lisa, my bubble count is HUGE! xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Please can someone bump my bubbles up a little, please please??


----------



## Guest

mjp ive bumped you up a bit hun,

kate course you can have a chair hun,

and lisa, i think maybe you can have a chair too, so you can rest your finger  

i'll check in later, love maz xxx


----------



## *looby*

< Looby stamps feet > I want a chair too !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

   pretty please


----------



## aweeze

Well if ya stop stamping ya feet and throwing a stroppy Maz (keeper of the chair priviliges might just oblige) - I'll put a good word in for ya seeing as you're being my mod buddy on peer support at the mo! 

Maz - think we may need a bigger room soon - these chairs are proving popular!!!!

Lou
X


----------



## *looby*

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F22%255F25%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







Who me < looby whistles innocently >

Luvs ya really xx


----------



## fudgeyfu

i need some help girls im on an 8


----------



## MrsRedcap

All sorted fudgeyfu


----------



## Kamac80

Oh no is someone being a meany? I am up to 8 again can someone bump me up please?!!

Kate xx


----------



## aweeze

Sorted Kate


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks aweeze i have blown u 10 extra bubbles for that xx


----------



## Debs

Everyones looking wonderfully sevenish today ..... apart from me ..........help!!!!


----------



## endometriosislass

Debs done for u hun


----------



## Debs

TY hun - have blown you some back as a thankyou


----------



## MissTC

Popped on to ask someone please to bump me back to a 7?  Got a job interview on Tues and need all the luck I can get!!!

Just blown you all some extra ones in return

Love
T
xx


----------



## endometriosislass

Got u to a 7 aswell Tracey hunnie  

Thanks deb


----------



## MissTC

Aaagh Kelly that's a 1 not a 7  


OOOoh thank you forget that it's now 77!!!!    thank you thank you

can you tell I am putting of doing that presentation hun


----------



## endometriosislass

Was busy blowning u more for ur presentation silly billy u looked at wrong time lol


----------



## Guest

looby sweetie you can have a chair   im thinking we should move to our own desert island so we can all fit?


----------



## LisaBerts

Tracy - made sure you ended on a 7 -you were on 0 when I looked!! - **** Luck hun!!

Lucky 7's to everyone.

Love

Lisa


----------



## Debs

Tracey - have blown you some more as good luck for Tuesday.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

maz1980 said:


> looby sweetie you can have a chair  im thinking we should move to our own desert island so we can all fit?


Hey I want a chair too  There's oodles of space!


----------



## Guest

ok mrs r but only if you smile


----------



## MrsRedcap

Oh ok if I must

<straaaaaaaiiiiiins a smile>


----------



## LisaBerts

Made sure there are as many 77's as possible!!

I'm bricking it for our 1st appointment!  I have to collect some reports from my GP tomorrow to take with us, because they have forgot to send them and it could delay things  

Hope everyones well

Love

Lisa


----------



## Martha Moo

Aweeze

I have just bumped u up to a 77 hun

I am on dial up so will blow the rest of u from work tomorrow  

Emxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Can some one bump me back up when you get a sec please 

Thanks x x x


----------



## *looby*

there you go honey 

Nite Nite


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Thanks Hun 
x x x


----------



## *looby*

Oh Thankyou Maz honey

Hope you dont mind - I bought my own with me <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D15%252F15%255F3%255F40%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









<slightly more comfy than a stool thinks looby>


----------



## Guest

you can keep your throne looby cos we got lazy boy chairs with fridges in them and cream cakes


----------



## *looby*

HMMMM

<looby goes to change chair>

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F17%255F4%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">
















Hey i got a tv too   

xxx


----------



## *looby*

I'm willing to share

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D12%252F12%255F5%255F28%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">



















































How many do we need 
  

xxx

Sorry - just having one of those mornings xxx


----------



## LisaBerts

Looby lou - I'd love one!!

Payment sent in bubbles!!

Thanks

Lisa


----------



## Niki W

Wow Maz.....these lazy boy chairs r well comfy.............an the cream cakes delish!


----------



## Martha Moo

Miss TC

Have just bumped u back up to a 7!!

Good luck for tomorrows interview sweetheart!!

Love Emxx


----------



## Widgey

Morning,

Thank you all so much for all my lucky magic 7's, looks like they did the job.

I've just got a                                 

Came up positive straight away, feel like I'm dreaming.

Pray it stays positive for me girls.

Love
Widgey
xxxx


----------



## Guest

widgy thats fab news  , ive bumped you up too cos you were ending on a zero  

love maz xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Thats brilliant news! Congratulations!!

xxxx


----------



## Debs

Fantastic news Wisgey    

Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Widgey

Fantastic news another one for our lucky7  list which is at the top of the page

I will add your name to it

Many congratulations honey

  

Love Emxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Congratulations Widgey!

Woohoo!

Love Amanda xxxx


----------



## aweeze

Widgey - Fantastic news      

Here's to a happy and health pregnancy!

Lou
X


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Congratulations Widgey
Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy and beyond
     
Love and best wishes
Nicky x x x​
Em bumped you back up, You were on a 0 x x x


----------



## Widgey

Wow, Maz, Kate, Debs, Em, Amanda, Lou, Nicky, thank you all so much for my messages.  Wish I could frame them all.  You are all truly lovely.

Whoo hoo, can't believe its true.

Lucky 7's and the full moon, I think thats what did it  

Love
Widgey
xxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80

congrats widgey thats great news xxx

Can someone blow me up to a 7 please as i am on 8 again! 

Kate xxx


----------



## aweeze

Kate - have blown you to a double 7!

Widgey - you too - you were back on a 0 - got make sure we keep you on a 7 now haven't we!


----------



## LisaBerts

Widgey - Soooooo pleased for you         

My appointment went well too!! Not quite as well as a  but feeling more positive about it all.

I have to have a 1-5CD blood test (anyone know what this is for?)
and I have to have a Hy-Cosy just waiting for   to arrive now!!

Also Mrs Kaufmann don't want to see me for 4 months so that means I can go to Goa for 3 weeks in January (hoping to come back Pregers!)    

Thanks Girls (wish me LUCK)

Love

Lisa


----------



## Niki W

HIya Lisa,
Just blown u bubbles 4 luck, well done with ur appt 2 day!

Got my e.t 2moro    @ 11.45am omg


----------



## endometriosislass

Nicky havent spoke to u for AGESS!!!!!
WOW where has time went for u last time we spoke u were just starting testing surge wish u all the very best for egg transfer wow just think tomorrow ur in the lovely TWW!!! I cant wait to follow ur dairy hunnie.Will be thinking of u and woohooo bet ur well excited being reuntied with ur babies!
I will blow u good luck bubbles!
Love kelly


----------



## fudgeyfu

hi girls  

welldone widgey         

i really need some of those special    what youve been given widgey 

cos im testing nextweek pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## endometriosislass

Fudgeyfu been blowing a few bubbles for u at the same time as sumone else to cos they were jumping high lol


----------



## fudgeyfu

thanks kelly and whoever else was blowing


----------



## LisaBerts

Thanks Girls

Blown you some luck Nicki W hope it all goes well tomorrow!!

Fudgeyfu - good luck hun!

Love and Luck to everyone

Lisa


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Kate, I mucked up your 77 when blowing you your quiz bubbles so have ended you in 777 to make up for it 

x x x


----------



## birdiew

can I join in the "ending in 7's" club please - I need all the   I can get

Thank you

Sarah


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Sarah

Bumped u up to a lucky 7!!

Love EMxx


----------



## *looby*

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F19%255F3%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







After all that blowing i'm so tirrrred









Have a good day Ladies  

Looby xx

Ps Widgey left you on your magical 77 xx


----------



## Debs

Im not on a 7   ............ help again please


----------



## *looby*

Sorry debs didnt mean to miss you out


----------



## Debs

Naughty louby     

I forgive ya hun seeing as you so nicely sorted me out  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## *looby*

added a few more just to make up for it  

xxx


----------



## Debs

You can always miss me out more often you know (if it means I get extra bubbles)    

Thanks hun


----------



## MrsRedcap

Can someone end my bubbles on 7 please?

Thank yoooou.

Vicki x


----------



## Debs

All done - put you over into the 700's as well


----------



## endometriosislass

Em spyed u werent on 7 but all done now


----------



## Kamac80

thanks aweeze and nicky xxx

Aweeze u were on 0 so bumped u up!

Kate xx


----------



## endometriosislass

Vicky u were on 8 but sorted that 7 for u hun


----------



## *looby*

Right that's everyone with extra bubbles and back on a 7

I'm such a tired little bunny - Can i have some now <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F31%255F7%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









  

Have a good day ladies 
Looby xxx


----------



## MissTC

Hi girls

*Widgey* - Congratulations honey! I posted on your thread on 2ww as well, but thought I would post here! The lucky 7's must be working because I found out yesterday that I got the job I had applied for! Also, it was after I joined this thread that my parents said they would help with our next treatment!!

So ladies, keep on blowing each other up to 7's it must be doing some good!!!!!!!!!!

Love
Tracy
xxxxxx


----------



## MissTC

PS  Blown ya a load more bubbles looby    ended you on a 77 again though for extra luck and thanks
Tracy
x


----------



## Debs

Louby, Tracy - have bumped you both back up to lucky 7's  

Well done on the job Tracy - when do you start?  I start my new job on Monday    No sitting round in me cumfy lickle chair anymore   

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## *looby*

Thanks Ladies   

Good Luck for monday Debs - What will your new job be ??

xxx


----------



## Debs

I will be a team leader - but as ive been a lady of leisure for a couple of months im not sure if I could lead a donkey to its water    

Gonna have to find my working head from wherever I left it


----------



## Niki W

Just bumped us all up to a 77............need 2 go an lye down now and rest 4 my little embies


----------



## Debs

Bumped you up to the lucky treble 7's Niki.

Good luck         (7 of these as well  )

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## LisaBerts

Debs said:


> I will be a team leader - but as ive been a lady of leisure for a couple of months im not sure if I could lead a donkey to its water
> 
> Gonna have to find my working head from wherever I left it


   

Bumped you up to triple 7's in hope you find your working head!!

Good Luck

Lisa


----------



## Debs

Awwww thanks hunny - with my lucky 7's its bound to turn up sooner or later


----------



## Niki W

Awww fanx debs   i always do that 2, when i'm doin   make sure there r 7 of them  
Hope ur workin head turns up soon debs


----------



## fudgeyfu

hi girls 

need a bit of help ive lost my 7 ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Mrs_H

all sorted !!   hope it helps !! 

Love Sara 

ps i have lost mine too


----------



## Debs

Have bumped you back up Sara


----------



## Mrs_H

Thanks Debs !!  
Feel all cheeky for asking but i believe in the power of lucky # 7


----------



## MissTC

Hey can someone sort me out please? 

*Debs* - I am going to be a Team Leader too!    Although I thought I had a month's notice period to get my head around it, but they want me to start Monday! 

Good luck to you honey
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Martha Moo

Miss TC

all done for you sweetie  

congrats on the new job!!

Emxx


----------



## LisaBerts

Miss TC - gave you some more just for extra good luck!!

Lisa

PS will pop on later and make sure we're all on 7's.  I'm at work and they monitor - better go!!


----------



## MrsRedcap

Yayyyyyyy!!! Well done Tracy on your new jobby!!  

Lets hope the 7's keep bringing that luck..

Love

Vicki x


----------



## aweeze

Ooooh lots of good luck happening here - the 7's are really revving up now!!!!

I got my sperm donor yesterday so I'm sticking with my 7's!!!!


----------



## Niki W

Wooooooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooo! Lou!
Congrats 2 u!   Well done, i'm made up 4 ya gal! Lucky no 7's eh? Lets hope it does it 4 me 2


----------



## Debs

Whey hey Aweeze - great news - will start blowing the bubbles to get you to the lucky trebble 7's.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Kamac80

Have put u all on ending in 7 - can someone sort me please?!!

Thanks xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Kate

Was on the job!!

SPotted on another board u werent on a 7!!

All sorted now!! put u on a double 7

Love Emxx


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks em but some meany has bumped me up to a 0!!!  

Em will blow u extra bubbles xxxx


----------



## Debs

Back on a lucky 7 now Kate


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks debs xxx


----------



## Niki W

Kate, 
u were on a 0 again, so bumped u up again  
Can someone bump me up 2 a luck 777 again...i lost it an rite on my 2ww 
 Not 2 be on it now...it's was my security blanket


----------



## aweeze

Niki - have you any idea how many bubbles that actually is - my hand is hurting   and I'm only half way there - will come back and do some more when I've recovered  

Lou
X

Debs - thank you for my lucky 777!


----------



## Guest

kate you were on a 0 again   ive sorted you out hun xxx


----------



## Niki W

Sorry Lou....but u know how it is....get summit in ur head!


----------



## aweeze

Well we can't have you not feeling positive can we?

That was a major bubble blowing session though - I'm all tuckered out now!!!!


----------



## Niki W

Awwwwwww Lou hun    thankyou so, so much, ur a darlin, bless ur cotton socks, go an rest up now in ur lovely comfy chair....see i fluffed up ur pillows 4 ya  
Thanked u in my diary also


----------



## LisaBerts

Blown some bubbles - Didn't want to ruin all those lovely 777's!

Had a lovely day to day - bought 2 pairs of new shoes   - from Priceless - what a great shoe shop!

Help not on 7!

Love

Lisa


----------



## Martha Moo

lisa

bumped u back up to a 7

Emxx


----------



## Kamac80

maz1980 said:


> kate you were on a 0 again  ive sorted you out hun xxx


Thanks maz - some meany keeps ruining my 7!!!

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Kate

You were on a 0 again

bumped u back up to a 7!

Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi, please could someone up my bubbles, have our follow up tomorro!!

xxx


----------



## MissTC

There you go honey, 3 x 7 for your follow up tomorrow hun        

Other Kate    bumped you back up to a 7 again honey

Gonna check everyone else now, so could someone do me pleasey?

Luv
Tracy
x

PS *gasp* Kelly you were on an 8!  Sorted now though hunnie


----------



## endometriosislass

Sorted urs for u tracey hun


----------



## Guest

oh kel, i was blowin too, i wandered why it werent workin


----------



## MissTC

eeeeek thanks guys but where's my 7?


----------



## Guest

im still blowin tracy x


----------



## MissTC

PS Maz, are you sure you are 26 in that piccy?  Wow, you look about 16!!!!!!!!!!!

Can I have some of what you have  Please?


----------



## Guest

yay did it


----------



## Guest

yea hun i took that pic 2 weeks ago when i had my hair dyed, i am 26 but i went into the co-op bout 2 months ago to get some ciggies (i know, i know, i am gonna give up smoking, honest) anyway i asked formy ciggies n the woman asked me for ID   i asked her how old she thought i was and she said "well your not old enough to bye **** thats for sure"     i showed her my provisional license to proove my age, she went all red in the face


----------



## Niki W

@ u maz! a similar thing happend 2 me a few year ago (when i was 26 to...must b a 26 thing  ) I was buyin someone a lottery ticket, an when i got 2 the counter...the lady asked me how old i was, and 4 i.d!  I said......don't worry love i'm well old enough 2 buy 1 of these...add 10yrs on 2 what u think an BINGO! Ha, ha the poor lady didn't know where 2 put her face! 
Kelly- is that u as a baby hun? awwwwwwww u WERE soooooo cute...........what happened love??


----------



## Kamac80

Have sorted u all out as no everyone was on a 7!

Maz i get that all the time (again must be a 26 thing!!) get asked for ID a lot but then again my hubby stands next to me saying "shes not 18 u know" so then they ask me for ID!!

Kate xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Thanks for the bubbles hun!!!!

 at all the id stories! I must look really old, have never been asked for i.d even when I was underage!!!!! maz, ciggies...... chuck us one hun!!!


----------



## Guest

no kate i wont chuck you one   behave yourself or else  

your doing so well dont give up now


----------



## LisaBerts

I've never been asked for ID either!!  Not even when I was under age

I did have an uphill paper round tho    

Lisa


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

I was always asked up until I was about 23 for ID for  They always say `Are you 18`? I used to say `No!!` They would say `well I can't serve you then!` There faces were a picture when I said `I'm not 18 I'm 23!!` But I always noticed they never asked to see picture ID once I said that!!    

I get my young looks from my mum, My hubby does discos in a bar where they charge you to get in after a certain time, unless you are related to the staff, My mum was out with some girls from work and told the bouncer on the door that she doesn't pay to get in as she knows the DJ, One of them said `Ohh are you his wife? `  She explained she was his MIL and his face was a picture  

x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Can someone bump me up i am on an 8!!

Emxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

I bumped both you and Nicky up...you were both on 8's

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Kamac80

Same here   Who is being mean?!!!!!


----------



## Martha Moo

thanks for my bubbles

Kate put u back on a 7

Can i ask a huge big favour!

We are going to panel with the PCT tomorrow

I would be forever greatful if my bubbles were on a 777 for extra   vibes

thanks

Love Emxx


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks em  

Have blown u up to a 777! And now my hand hurts!!

Kate xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

And someone has now changed Em back to an 8 again


----------



## Kamac80

oh no - who is being a meany?!!!!! i think i will cry now


----------



## MrsRedcap

I've put her up to 87...my laptop is on it's way out and keeps doing funny things


----------



## Kamac80

ok vicki i have bumped em up to a 77


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Thanks kate and Vicki for the bubbles

Kate u were on an 8 again  

Have put u back onto a 7!!

Love Emxx


----------



## Kamac80

thanks em  

I wonder why it does that?!!


----------



## Guest

who is being a big meany? i think we need to call in the csi team to find out who it is!

(bagsy having the one from the loreal advert  )


----------



## Kamac80

lol maz - i know we need someone to come and sort out who is mucking up the bubbles here!!!


----------



## MrsRedcap

Right....Who is it....own up whoever you are


----------



## Kamac80

MrsRedcap said:


> Right....Who is it....own up whoever you are


hee hee hee hee hee!!! I have sent my hubby on the prowl as well as he has done nothing at work all day!!


----------



## AliR

Feel so unloved....

you lot have soooooooo many bubbles !!!!

please can i have some coz i feel like poo  

Ali
xx


----------



## Guest

someones done it again   my lucky 7's have gone, im sooooo upset      

i'll sort you girls out cos your all on 8's

(do you think it could be tony?  )


----------



## AliR

maz sorted u out hun
xx


----------



## Kamac80

sorted u to a 7 maz!

I agree i reckon it must be Tony playing a game with us!!!


----------



## Guest

ive sorted everyone on the thread out, all back on 7's bumped you up to ali  

surely everyone knows what ending in 7 means to us by now  

cheers girls xxx


----------



## Guest

ali ive bumped you up to 777 chick


----------



## MissTC

Hey girls
Bumping you all up a few notches!

Em - got you back up to a 77, but so sorry I ran out of puff and cant make it to 3 7's - maybe if we all try girls we can get Em up to 777 for her appt tomorrow?  Blow blow blow blow

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## MissTC

AliR said:


> please can i have some coz i feel like poo


Awww honey, dont feel like poo - Have bumped you right up to past the 1000 mark honey! Yay


----------



## MissTC

Someone's blowing Em's bubbles at the same time as me!! Yay, come on lets get her up to 777 again!!!!


----------



## *looby*

oops we went over


----------



## MissTC

Oh no    we must have all been blowin at the same time and we have gone over the 777 mark!

Oh well Em, you have loads and loads of extra bubbles now for love and luck for tomorrow!

Love
T
x


----------



## *looby*

keep blowing Tracy xx


----------



## Guest

im all blown out, i helped to get to 766 but i darnt go any further


----------



## *looby*

Yayyyyyy  

All done for you Em

Good Luck for tomorrow 

xx

Ps thanks Maz


----------



## Guest

thats okies looby if you get bored i wouldn't mind having 7777 as my 777 got trashed  

(only jokin  )


----------



## *looby*

all puffed out   

will carry on 2moro

xx


----------



## Guest

looby hun i was only jokin heres some comin your way x


----------



## *looby*

Thanks Honey

xx


----------



## Guest

looby stop now, you'll end up with a stub were your index finger used to be


----------



## *looby*

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D3%252F3%255F9%255F7%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









<Looby sits in the corner looking sorry for herself>


----------



## Guest

awww looby, will some of my ice cream cheer you up? ive got pralines n cream, strawberry cheesecake or rum n raisen.

help yourself hun its in my freezer in the arm of my chair. thanks for bumpin me up, i really did feel upset when my 7's went <makes mental note to book onto psyc ward tomoro>

im off to watch eastenders now, take care xxx


----------



## *looby*

Ahh thanks honey   

you best book me a place too  

Nite xx


----------



## Guest

i got my 777 back    

was that you looby? bet your finger is swollen now   thank you hun


----------



## aweeze

Was me Maz! 

Everyone else I did to 77's


----------



## Guest

awwww thanks lou      

whoever keeps changing it to 8 seems to have stopped now


----------



## Guest

lou i couldn't get you to 7777 but i tried hun xxx


----------



## aweeze

Blimey Maz - you must have wicked finger action!   that was alot of bubbles - thank you!


----------



## Guest

well aparently my finger action is better than my wrist action


----------



## *looby*




----------



## Martha Moo

aaaaw thank you very much girls for my 777

I will spend my lunch on wednesday returning the favour

I am on dialup at home as broadband is still down   and takes about 5 mins to blow 9 bubbles and i have no patience!!

Thanks again girls

Love Emxx


----------



## Niki W

Someone is being really evil   an keeps takin us off our 777  
rite when we need it 2!! think they don't realize how important it is.....and how obsessed we have become by it  
Cheers Lou 4 makin me a 77 again    ur a true star


----------



## Niki W

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! 
 I'm on a 2!!!!


----------



## Niki W

Em, u were on a 780   an u got ur pct 2day   bumped u back up 2 a 777 hun


----------



## Kamac80

Wow loads of u are on 777!! Em massives of good luck for today xx

And thanks to whoever blew me to a 77! xxxx

Kate xx


----------



## LisaBerts

Kate blown you back on to a 7 you were on 8 again!

Lisa


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks lisa  

The mad bubble person theif is on the loose again!!


----------



## Martha Moo

aaaw

thanks u girls!!

My mum who i incidentally didnt tell about the panel today (as i only found out yesterday) rang me to tell me she was watching this morning and about prof winston being on and about the programme tonight which shes also watching too

When i told her about the panel today she starting screaming and then burst into tears bless her!

Its opened her eyes a bit even watching the prof winston on this morning and is doing 2 extra lotterys a week and if she wins will give me the money for tx and then made me   

bless her

Sorry just thought i would share and totally off topic

Wonder what time the panel meeting was lol i am so impatient arent i!

Emxx


----------



## Kamac80

awww em im crying too now     That is so lovely of your mum to be so understanding and saying she would give u the money.

I keep thinking i should go on deal or no deal and u know when u write the target amount in noels book - i would simply write:

I would like £5000 enough for one try at fertility treatment.

Actually maybe i need to get out more...


----------



## fudgeyfu

help im on a 8 who is the bubble thief


----------



## *looby*

All sorted for you 

xx


----------



## LisaBerts

so many 777's   

Kate - put you back on 77 coz I messed you up Hun - sorry hope extra's made up for it!

Fudgeyfu - put you on 77's too hope it brings you extra luck for test date!!

Love

Lisa


----------



## Niki W

Kate & Fudge, u were both not on a 7 so sorted u out  
Lisa, think we were blowin at the same time chick.........they were goin up at an alarming rate!!


----------



## LisaBerts

Thanks Niki

Sent you some extra bubble too!

Tried to leave you on 777 but  I messed it up!


Lisa


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Ahh well came in to check on everyone and your already all on 7's  (or 77's or 777's  )

Thanks for bumping mine back up 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Kamac80

U are all ok today although i was on 777 this morning and now im on 97 or something!! Who was being mean?!!!

Kate xx


----------



## fudgeyfu

hi girls  

thanks very much for my  

i hope they have done their magic cos im testing tomorrow   im really nervous


----------



## Niki W

Fudge, 
           4 testing 2moro, i would blow u some bubbles, but think we must keep u on ur 777 for testing chick   gonna send u loads of         instead.


----------



## Martha Moo

Niki W

Put u back on a 77

see theres dedication its my lunch time!!

do some more laters

Emxx


----------



## AliR

OMg- i'm losing the plot

Just cried because you lot have blown me so many bubbles.... would return the favour if you weren't all on a 7 already- will keep an eye out for any wandering bubs....

Good luck for test tomorrow Fudge       

Ali
xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Fudgeyfu...Lets hope we can can put you on the Lucky 7's BFP board tomorrow.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass

Kellllllllllllllllllly to the rescueeee!!! just sorted urs out Emily everyone else looking rather 7ie


----------



## Mrs_H

endometriosislass said:


> Kellllllllllllllllllly to the rescueeee!!! just sorted urs out Emily everyone else looking rather 7ie


could you rescue me hun


----------



## MrsRedcap

I've just sorted you out Sara x x x


----------



## Mrs_H

Vicki to the rescue   

Thanks hun ~ any sign of that   i have clinic on friday really it's to see the cons but i may ask for a quick scan to see all is ok, but i did speak to them and they said it's so normal to completely miss one period after treatment so i guess i am looking at CD64 till my next one   

 hope it's not long for you 
Sara xxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Sorry sara that super kelly wasnt to ur rescue at that time wen u needed her but on guard


----------



## MrsRedcap

Nope...still no sign of the 

Just feels like I haven't had a period for months lol  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Fudgey Fu

Just blown u back up to 77

Cant manage a 777 on dial up here as its so slow!

Now then, PCT are doing a review after turning me down yesterday

I am to get a call tomorrow around 3 so if i could have another 777 that would be fab!

Love to all

Emxx


----------



## aweeze

You're wish is my command Em!  <thud>


----------



## Niki W

Em- Good luck, will b thinkin of u


----------



## *looby*

Lou,

Would blow you some bubbles to pick you back up again but wouldnt want to touch that 777  
so will send you these instead 

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F9%255F7%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









xx


----------



## fudgeyfu

bfn for me so sad


----------



## *looby*

Oh No 

I am so sorry <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F38%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









xxxxx


----------



## Niki W

Fudge-
          I'm so, so sorry..........really dunno what 2 say, nothin i can will make it better, but i'm just so sorry, thinkin of u babe, sendin u a great big


----------



## AliR

So sorry fudge.

       

Hope you find the strength and finance to carry on hun

ali
xx


----------



## *kateag*

Fudge I am so sorry for your news hun.


----------



## aweeze

Fudgeyfu - so sorry hunny


----------



## Martha Moo

Fudge so sorry to read of your bfn

huge  for u and ur dh

Love Emxx


----------



## fudgeyfu

thanks girls  

feel a bit after watching dean do his trial


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

I just wanted to say a huge  to those of you who have helped keep me on a 777 the last few days

It obviously worked

The power od that lucky 7 hey!!

I promise as soon as i get my broadband back i will put u all up on a 777!!

call it a thank you and early christmas present!!

Love Emxx


----------



## aweeze

Only thing is Em is we gotta keep you on a 777 until September 2007 now!


----------



## Niki W

Em-   hun, well done!! we'll keep u on a 777 defo till sept 2007!!


----------



## Kamac80

hi fudge sorry to hear your news

Kate xx


----------



## LisaBerts

sorry to hear about your BFN fudge

Love

Lisa


----------



## MissTC

Fudgy honey, so sorry    really feel for you honey xxxxxxxxxxx

Could someone give me a 7 back please?


----------



## *looby*

All sorted Hun 

xx


----------



## MissTC

Looby


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Fudge ~ Sorry to hear you got a BFN Hunny   Just for you 

x x x

I'm on an 8 could someone bump me back up pleeeaaasseee 

x x x


----------



## Niki W

Nicky, bumped u up 2 a 77 chick


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Thanks chick 

x x x


----------



## Kamac80

Hello can someone sort me bubbles out please?!! 

I was on a lucky 77 but now im not and i need some luck as READING FC are about to kick off!!

Kate xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Just hope they do better than when they played Liverpool the other week


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

HELP ME PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!

The bubble monster has been out to play today!!

Kate i am gonna bump u to a 7 but can someone do me and i will do everyone else

pretty please

Emxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

All done Em!!!


----------



## *looby*

to nasty bubble monster 

Have done everyone back to a 7 
Can someone do mine pretty please 

xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

All done for you Looby x x


----------



## *looby*

Thankyou 

xx


----------



## Guest

we should rename this thread lucky 6, if the person thinks 6 is our lucky number they will just put us up to 7 hey   aint i clever!


----------



## Guest

duh just realised whoever it is will know our plan now


----------



## Martha Moo

lol

today it was a lucky 0 they thought!!


----------



## *kateag*

HAHAHAHAHAHAH! Maz you seriously crack me up!


----------



## Guest

well that would explain why my friends all refer to me as nutty cow   x


----------



## *looby*

everyone on a 7 

xxx


----------



## Kamac80

Hi girls u are all on a 7 except for little old me  

Although was lucky yesterday as my footie team won 2-0!!

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Come on ladies move over. Room for a little one i got a 7    

Luv sally x x


----------



## *looby*

hmm I checked evryone this morning and sorted your's kate

Welcome sally 

xx


----------



## Guest

sally bumped you up a bit, now you have 2 lucky 7's x


----------



## LisaBerts

everyone ending on 77 but me   

Welcome Sally - thought I give you a boost!  

Love

Lisa


----------



## ~ MJP ~

And Me


----------



## Guest

all sorted girls x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Thank-you!


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya

just been to check ur 7's

Kate have bumped u back to a 7 hun

Love Emxx


----------



## LisaBerts

thank you

Love

Lisa


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Thanks very much to whoever bumped me up to lucky 777        
Had my bloods done this morning and get the results Wednesday, hope this a lucky omen        
Good Luck Everyone


----------



## Kamac80

thankyou to the ladies who sorted me to a 77 xxxx

U are all on 7's hope your day has been lucky

Kate xx


----------



## *looby*

Em you were on a 0   

All sorted 

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Thanks looby lou

I am on a 0 again just noticed now i am on a 5  

Could someone lucky 7 me!

pretty please

Emxx


----------



## Guest

put you on 77 em x


----------



## Kamac80

oh no i was just on a 7 a second ago and now im not


----------



## Martha Moo

u r now kate  

thanks for the lucky 77 Maz

Love Emxx


----------



## Niki W

Thanks 4 my lucky 77's.......but i'm afraid a.f arrived this morning   ................gutted 2 say the least!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Niki

I am so very sorry sweetheart

Sending u a big 

Love Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Nikki I am so so sorry hun. 

Also sending a massive   to you. 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LisaBerts

Nikki so sorry love

Lisa


----------



## *looby*

Oh Nikki     I am so sorry for you  

    

xxx


----------



## Kamac80

Nikki sorry that your AF came  

Thanks again to whoever put me up to a 77 again   Feeling really good today  

Kate xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Please Heeellllllllpppp







I've lost my 7's 

















x x x


----------



## Kamac80

Hoooooorah!!!!

Kate to the rescue


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

(ermm supposed to be a superhero   ) Yay, Thank you Hunny 

  Oii! Vicki! See what you have turned us all into!!   

x x x


----------



## Kamac80

Im feeling quite quite mad today!!!! lol


----------



## sallyanne1

Well i have found out that my letter of referral is in with my consultans secretary so with any luck he should get it signed and sent off this week. I had been hearing some bad things about where i was being referred to so i posted in the egg share forum to ask the girls that go there. Looks like just because there was a discussion about CARE all the bad things came out of the woodwork but there are as many good stories as bad. Fingers crossed we can get an appointment before Christmas.

Luv sally xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

What did I do  

Can someone sort me out please...I'm on a 9


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Just been a checking

Kate and Mrs Redcap u were both on a 0 

bumped u both back up to a 7!!

Emxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Thanks em!!


----------



## Kamac80

thanks em xx


----------



## Martha Moo

kate

Bumped u back up to 77 again!

Emxx


----------



## Kamac80

And the same to u as well em xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Mrs Redcap

Bumped u back to a 7 hun  

Emxx


----------



## Guest

all sorted lou x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

I just had to save post 2777 for this thread  

Have checked but again you all seem to be ending on 7's already 

x x x


----------



## Dolphin01

Could someone please put me on to 7.....
Thankyou 
xx


----------



## Ceri.

all done!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Ceri ~ You were on a 0 so have sorted you out 

Love the pic and the bump wow look at the size of that already!! 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Kamac80

Awww u are all on a 7!

Well the lucky 77 for me has worked again as my beloved READING FC won again today!!!

Kate xx


----------



## Ceri.

Thanks Nicky hun


----------



## AliR

help me bubbles have gone t' pot


----------



## Martha Moo

all done Ali  

ur back on 77!!
Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Wow Ceri thats a gorgeous bump you have!!!

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

New home

this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=76217.new#new


----------

